# Probably SP...but what kind of SP?



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello, I'm pretty sure I'm SP (with a preference for Se) but I'm still unsure of my type? ESFP? ESTP? Maybe ISxP...?

I have already made a thread (*http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1260386-hey-what-would-my-type.html*) and most people told me I was ESTP but I would like to know ESTPs' opinion (even though I'm not posting it in their forum...yea). I would gladly add some information but...it seems like I can't edit my first posts. I guess after a certain limit of posts, I will be able to edit my posts...but not my first ones.

Basically (I admit it : I added a few things), what characterizes me (when I think that I didn't want to make a long post...) :

-not really intelligent, not really stupid. can be slow and realize some obvious shit after so many years. sometimes easily get things and wonder how others can't understand it. sometimes can't easily get easy and logical things (and easily give up, when pissed off)
-I like to have fun with others or alone (no, it's not a metaphor for masturbation) but overall, I'm a "lonewolf" (yea, the term is quite edgy...also, that's probably why I want a girlfriend so bad...or maybe for another reason)
-when someone or something pisses me off, I give my opinion. Even if I'm not concerned or I don't know shit about the topic. This stubborness and persistence make some people think I'm a crybaby, a moralfag who doesn't know shit. Sometimes, they try to discuss but I just don't care, sometimes I leave then, a few minutes later, I realize : "wait, actually their ideas make sense...", "hey, why do I even hate them?"
-I don't know how to behave with other people (especially with girls : when I tell some friends about girls who 'possibly' loved me, they insulted me as I couldn't detect some 'typical signs'). Sometimes, I'm unintentionally rude and as a conclusion, I'm often seen as the weird guy who swears a lot and is brusque (with his environment) af. 
-around other people, I'm rather serious (even though I can easily joke and damnit, when I'm in the mood, other people usually want me to shut up). when I'm alone, I'm way less serious and mature
-I'm lazy and unorganized (and since I'm not good at improvising, I have to get my shit together). I don't seem to worry a lot about my future. 
-I'm quite anxious (it used to be way worse, when I was younger, nowadays I don't really think I'm anxious, I'm just slightly more stressed than other people, when I have to speak in front of other people or when I have to take tests, for example, IQ tests). I want other people to think I'm a cool and intelligent person who deserves sympathy and respect. But at the same time, I'm sometimes very unnerved around other people, probably because people used to make fun of me (my appearance). Because of this, I tend to avoid kids and teenagers. Those fuckers really know how to be assholes. But I guess I'm just generalizing.

So, 'fellow' SPs, could you determine my type and enneagram?


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

c'mon, I'm not going to eat you : I'm a very picky person when it comes to food.

Some questions about fe and fi make me think I may be a fi user, which is quite...well...problematic as most people here seem to think I'm ESTP. I guess xSFP is a possibility?


----------



## Ravenetta (Oct 23, 2013)

You read to me like an STP with certain strong emotions closer to the surface. It does make some sense for the function you feel the most certain about to be your dominant function which supports ESTP. Your writing style is very in-the-moment which also suggests Se over Ti as a dominant function.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Ravenetta said:


> You read to me like an STP with certain strong emotions closer to the surface. It does make some sense for the function you feel the most certain about to be your dominant function which supports ESTP. Your writing style is very in-the-moment which also suggests Se over Ti as a dominant function.


Well, my feelings...let's say they're either strong or "non-existent". Sometimes, my reactions are very spontaneous (I have to admit, I also adapt my reactions to the situation : I quickly find something funny to say and I wait for the others' reaction) and sometimes, I just don't seem to give a shit.

"a terrorist attack occurred in blablabla" => "oh...well, okay"
"please, fill up this form" => "oh, damnit...I'M HUNGRY!''

Most of the time, when something terrible happens, people are either shocked...or seem to be impassive. I think I belong to the second category.

"TeamPB, your cousin died and her husband is depressed and wants to die" => "oh, shit"
(I know it's a stereotypical Fi thing to say but...I felt worse than that when my cat died)

I don't really know how to describe my feelings.

Also, what's with my writing style?

(PS : did you look at my other thread? http://www.personalitycafe.com/estp-forum-doers/1277098-wait-am-i-really-estp-though.html maybe it could provide more information or make you change your mind)


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> I have already made a thread (*http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1260386-hey-what-would-my-type.html*) and most people told me I was ESTP but *I would like to know ESTPs' opinion (even though I'm not posting it in their forum...yea).*


This kind of inconsistency annoys the fuck out of Ti-doms, including ISTPs, especially when they do it themselves. So you're prob not ISTP. 



> -not really intelligent, not really stupid. can be slow and realize some obvious shit after so many years. sometimes easily get things and wonder how others can't understand it. sometimes can't easily get easy and logical things (and easily give up, when pissed off)


Any type can be stupid or smart.



> -I like to have fun with others or alone (no, it's not a metaphor for masturbation) but overall, I'm a "lonewolf" (yea, the term is quite edgy...also, that's probably why I want a girlfriend so bad...or maybe for another reason)


Probably not type-related. Some extraverts are loners and some introverts act like social butterflies.



> -when someone or something pisses me off, I give my opinion. Even if I'm not concerned or I don't know shit about the topic. This stubborness and persistence make some people think I'm a crybaby, a moralfag who doesn't know shit. Sometimes, they try to discuss but I just don't care, sometimes I leave then, a few minutes later, I realize : "wait, actually their ideas make sense...", "hey, why do I even hate them?"


Act first, process later -> sounds more ESXP than ISXP.



> -I don't know how to behave with other people (especially with girls : when I tell some friends about girls who 'possibly' loved me, they insulted me as I couldn't detect some 'typical signs').


Either low Fe or you're just inexperienced. 



> Sometimes, I'm unintentionally rude and as a conclusion, I'm often seen as the weird guy who *swears a lot and is brusque (with his environment) af.*


That's a typical STP thing.



> -around other people, I'm rather serious (even though I can easily joke and damnit, when I'm in the mood, other people usually want me to shut up). when I'm alone, I'm way less serious and mature


idk



> -I'm lazy and unorganized (and since I'm not good at improvising, I have to get my shit together). I don't seem to worry a lot about my future.


That's like all the SPs. :/



> -I'm quite anxious (it used to be way worse, when I was younger, nowadays I don't really think I'm anxious, I'm just slightly more stressed than other people, when I have to speak in front of other people or when I have to take tests, for example, IQ tests). *I want other people to think I'm a cool and intelligent person who deserves sympathy and respect.* But at the same time, I'm sometimes very unnerved around other people, probably because people used to make fun of me (my appearance). Because of this, I tend to avoid kids and teenagers. Those fuckers really know how to be assholes. But I guess I'm just generalizing.


Caring about what others think of you is more an ESXP thing, probably more true for ESTPs than ESFPs because of Fe.

Maybe this video will help.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

letsrunlikecrazy said:


> This kind of inconsistency annoys the fuck out of Ti-doms, including ISTPs, especially when they do it themselves. So you're prob not ISTP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you think it leans towards ESTP (or possibly ESFP)?
Fine, I will learn more about these types.


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> So you think it leans towards ESTP (or possibly ESFP)?
> Fine, I will learn more about these types.


I'm thinking ESTP. 
Not ISTP because you seem like you prioritize Se (doing) over Ti (thinking) whereas for ISTPs Ti > all.
Not ISFP because although it's a generalization, ISFPs and INFPs are usually very sweet, sensitive, go with the flow (unless triggered). You seem more rough around the edges.
I think ESTP is more likely than ESFP because you seem not to care as much about how people feel and stuff, except when it's about you. 

But I don't know you, and you give somewhat vague info that's not necessarily type-related, so it's just a rough guess.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

letsrunlikecrazy said:


> I'm thinking ESTP.
> Not ISTP because you seem like you prioritize Se (doing) over Ti (thinking) whereas for ISTPs Ti > all.
> Not ISFP because although it's a generalization, ISFPs and INFPs are usually very sweet, sensitive, go with the flow (unless triggered). You seem more rough around the edges.
> I think ESTP is more likely than ESFP because you seem not to care as much about how people feel and stuff, except when it's about you.
> ...


The guy in the video mentions a very interesting situation : when someone fucks up, ESTPs would be critical of the mistake and ESFPs would criticize the person. I don't know exactly how I would react...but I may think the other guy is stupid. Which is, apparently, an ESFP behavior.

He also talks about the Fi people not giving a fuck about the atmosphere...I think it may be a sign of Fe : even though I can be a dick, I sort of realize it when someone (or a group of people) feels bad or frustrated (or maybe I'm just """paranoid"""). As I don't want to worsen the situation, I let them cope with their feelings themselves. I hate it when people use their shitty mood as an excuse to humiliate or shit on other people. When you feel bad, just do whatever you want but don't be a dick to other people. And I usually make jokes or play with other people to amuse them and improve our relationship. I guess this may be why I'm so shy and insecure : when I was younger, I never really felt liked by the other kids and nowadays, I feel more "alive" : I'm serious but at the same time, I know when to laugh, how to entertain other people : it makes me feel appreciated and if it "fixes" the emotional atmosphere : everyone's happy. When you say something childish and innocent, you hear 4-5 people have a giggle and a girl says "aw, adorable!" it's so damn satisfying. When I try to get other people's attention and I know it's just cringeworthy and some people are pissed off, I usually just stop : it sucks when you know people are mad at you or disappointed. Just an example : a few days ago, there was Mother's Day and I had no gifts for my mommy. I know she was not mad and probably not that disappointed, but I wanted to give her a little something. Like flowers. So I spent 2 hours looking for a gift. I guess it's related to the Fe function. 
(or maybe I just wanted to feel better and it's Fi...interesting)

In any case, I'm (finally) starting to think I'm Se-dom...now, I should probably do some more research about the two Se-dom types.

Thanks a lot, girl.

(also, what's my godamn enneagram?)


----------



## letsrunlikecrazy (Sep 21, 2015)

TeamPB said:


> The guy in the video mentions a very interesting situation : when someone fucks up, ESTPs would be critical of the mistake and ESFPs would criticize the person. I don't know exactly how I would react...but I may think the other guy is stupid. Which is, apparently, an ESFP behavior.
> 
> He also talks about the Fi people not giving a fuck about the atmosphere...I think it may be a sign of Fe : even though I can be a dick, I sort of realize it when someone (or a group of people) feels bad or frustrated (or maybe I'm just """paranoid"""). As I don't want to worsen the situation, I let them cope with their feelings themselves. I hate it when people use their shitty mood as an excuse to humiliate or shit on other people. When you feel bad, just do whatever you want but don't be a dick to other people. And I usually make jokes or play with other people to amuse them and improve our relationship. I guess this may be why I'm so shy and insecure : when I was younger, I never really felt liked by the other kids and nowadays, I feel more "alive" : I'm serious but at the same time, I know when to laugh, how to entertain other people : it makes me feel appreciated and if it "fixes" the emotional atmosphere : everyone's happy. When you say something childish and innocent, you hear 4-5 people have a giggle and a girl says "aw, adorable!" it's so damn satisfying. When I try to get other people's attention and I know it's just cringeworthy and some people are pissed off, I usually just stop : it sucks when you know people are mad at you or disappointed. Just an example : a few days ago, there was Mother's Day and I had no gifts for my mommy. I know she was not mad and probably not that disappointed, but I wanted to give her a little something. Like flowers. So I spent 2 hours looking for a gift. I guess it's related to the Fe function.
> (or maybe I just wanted to feel better and it's Fi...interesting)
> ...



Determining type is not easy, especially if you're young. It took me forever to type as ISTP. Hell, I might not even be ISTP.

(Again, don't know you, and not enough info. I'm gonna guess 6 because you seem to worry and overthink a lot.)


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey, I have more things to say if you don't mind (plus I'm extremely bored, it makes me so sad I could challenge an INFP in a crying contest)

-I used to play the deep and sad guy nobody can understand (even though I'm not deep at all and people probably stay away from me because I don't seem to give a fuck about them...I don't even know why, it was just cringeworthy).
-I have awful social skills (socially awkward, of course), I often end up saying or doing something considered weird or embarrassing.
-I can be quite edgy, from time to time : "huh? this politician died? whatever, he was a XXX who wanted to YYY", insulting those who don't think like me online in a very childish way, even if I have no concrete arguments.
-When I was younger, I used to cry very easily...and even nowadays, tears can come rather easily (not hysterically, of course : I only really cry when people I really like die...well, there was also this person I liked but I barely gave a fuck when she died...I'm a bad human being)
-I love to criticize things. And I love it when I'm angry. Not that I love what causes my anger but it's really relaxing to swear and seethe to such an extent that you don't even know what to say.
-I don't like to think about "intellectual" things (even though astronomy or philosophy, for example, can be really interesting), I like to go straight to the point, instead of having to read a fuckton of things.
-Even though I'm a lonely person, I feel a certain unity when it comes to my nation, team (sport team or other teams), politician party or group of people (for example classmates). I used to instantly like the work of some """""""political allies"""""""" even though I haven't looked at it in the first place. Sometimes, I just defend the ones I like and shit on the ones I dislike even if I don't know the context, precisely. I have nothing better to do, I guess.
-I think I underestimated my stupidity : I really do some stupid shit, sometimes (although I notice it rather quickly). I often try to contradict people (love that) and sometimes, they really know how to handle the situation ("I'm not talking to you, it doesn't concern you" => "you replied to a post which wasn't even aimed at you, dumbfuck", "Russia Today, a totally neutral media..." => "well, all media are partial to some extent, why would this one bother you?"). And I'm not even mad : it makes sense, gg no re.
-I'm a very impatient person : I "easily" give up (it's in my french veins, I guess) and I'd rather try a lot of different options than take the time to think (but I know when to stop : if it doesn't work, then it's time to ponder, simple as)
-probably just another sign of high Se : I'm easily annoyed when other people make noises (I don't include "voices"...as long as they're not a threat to my beloved ears)
-I'm either slow or I easily understand concepts and wonder why other people can't do the same. I always found it funny that so many people see me as an intelligent person : when I was a kid, a girl once told me something like "you behave like an idiot but you're actually quite smart" and adults in general praised my maturity and calm but...I'm just of a regular guy, not too smart, not too dumb (even though I often have this impression)
-My teachers used to tell me I had a good spirit of synthesis...in comparison to a preferable analytical mind. They also told me I have a great potential, a good memory (hahaha...) and one of them once said something like "look at TeamPB, he thinks then he gives an answer but he gives the good answer"
-I said I was a lonely person but I can be very energized when I spend some time with other people. When I'm involved in a physical activity, I can almost appear confident, laid-back and sociable.

Wow, I realize I really sound like an idiot who just let his instinct tells him what to do and only have a few moments of lucidity.

(Also, I'm so damn bored...should I grow plants, learn a language or read the bible/another book?)


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

letsrunlikecrazy said:


> This kind of inconsistency annoys the fuck out of Ti-doms, including ISTPs, especially when they do it themselves. So you're prob not ISTP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


err...I just thought about your first sentence and I could have said that I just wanted "more opinions"...but it's a little too late, now.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

@TeamPB
Dunno if you check this thread still, but your writing looks like Ti-Fe. Like, it's apparent everywhere to me - even in that poll option - "Sorry young boy, but you're not a SP, get out" 

It's almost like you try to emulate or synthesize what others may perceive of you/say and channel that back, if that makes sense. And as you've been writing throughout the thread, it seems you focus your identity _lot_ on how you perceive yourself, how you think others may perceive you or your actions. Some of your responses to others come off low-Fe, like "thanks a lot, girl' and your willingness to even reference the video. I'll be damned before I let some video guy try to tell me who I am - I prefer forums or reaching out to individuals, if at all, where I have a chance to ask questions and explain myself. Te wants evidence to trust someone - easier to find by scrolling through profiles on a forum than blindly considering the words of some guy who made a video.

As a teenager, I was opinionated and often incendiary. Like if we were having a debate in a class about something I was passionate about, I'd _absolutely_ hold up the class to make my point. I'd never fall silent and agree with the majority and compromise what I stood for. That said, Fi's not heartless, I'm bummed if I disappoint my fam don't get me wrong; but I have a much more _difficult_ time seeing from their perception; seeing _myself_ from their perception. Fi's more like, "I am who I am. I feel it. I can't change it, and I can't explain it. I _don't know_ how others perceive me, even if sometimes I suspect I'm disappointing them - but even if I _am_ disappointing them, there's not that much I can do to change it." Even low-Fe has a better grasp of the emotional playing field - and will evaluate and consider actions _in_ that field with an emotional link. Additionally, Fi-Ni will often choose a path they're passionate about and pursue it single-mindedly with Se and Te. In my experience, the high-Ti users I've met have either struggled more greatly with self-awareness - or can simply detach from their identities from time to time to make life easier. (ie, if I were an ISTP, I don't think I would've kept my history class gridlocked in debate after the bell rang to prove a point. though a Ti might do that to troll with low-Fe and annoy their peers for fun. different emotional energy.)

To contrast, I'm friends with someone I suspect is an ESTP; he's charming, smooth, artistic - and he knows it. He can pretty much get along with anyone. In undergrad I once called him out for having strong convictions but not acting on them for fear of disappointing the rest of our group of friends. (Part of it was short-sighted on my part - I asked something along the lines of: "Why do you waste your time with people who don't stand for something?") By nature he's more hedonistic than I am and I follow a more linear Fi-Te path of "this is what I'm passionate about, this is what I'm going to pursue and I'm going to make it real" whereas he's more about traveling and making connections. He still has passions, but they're more muted and expressed in more socially appropriate ways, if that makes sense. (I also wouldn't be surprised if he _tested_ as a feeler, but the way he navigates the world and emotional relationships is quite detached)

In contrast, I often test as an ISTP, but identify ISFP with Jung. A few people have pointed out I may use inferior-Ni, so ESFP's also possible. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Acadia said:


> @TeamPB
> Dunno if you check this thread still, but your writing looks like Ti-Fe. Like, it's apparent everywhere to me - even in that poll option - "Sorry young boy, but you're not a SP, get out"
> 
> It's almost like you try to emulate or synthesize what others may perceive of you/say and channel that back, if that makes sense. And as you've been writing throughout the thread, it seems you focus your identity _lot_ on how you perceive yourself, how you think others may perceive you or your actions. Some of your responses to others come off low-Fe, like "thanks a lot, girl' and your willingness to even reference the video. I'll be damned before I let some video guy try to tell me who I am - I prefer forums or reaching out to individuals, if at all, where I have a chance to ask questions and explain myself. Te wants evidence to trust someone - easier to find by scrolling through profiles on a forum than blindly considering the words of some guy who made a video.
> ...


*Like, it's apparent everywhere to me - even in that poll option - "Sorry young boy, but you're not a SP, get out"*
*"thanks a lot, girl'*
yea, I sound like a very confident jerk, online :laughing:

*I'll be damned before I let some video guy try to tell me who I am - I prefer forums*
I also prefer forums. I don't know how to type myself with online tests and I sometimes end up having a type I find pretty disappointing. So I join online discussions. I guess it can be just as useful as tests.

*Te wants evidence to trust someone*
well, in this very case, maybe he knows more about this theory than me, so...

*Like if we were having a debate in a class about something I was passionate about, I'd absolutely hold up the class to make my point. I'd never fall silent and agree with the majority and compromise what I stood for*
I can't think of myself as a 'debate person', not really my cup of tea. But if someone says something I disagree with, I will just cringe (internally and externally) without really taking part in the debate. 

*I am who I am. I feel it. I can't change it, and I can't explain it. I don't know how others perceive me, even if sometimes I suspect I'm disappointing them - but even if I am disappointing them, there's not that much I can do to change it*
Yea, that makes sense. I guess other people perceive me as a pathetic person (socially awkward, not really smart and persistent, not ambitious etc...)...but it's easier to tell yourself "that's what I am, I can't change it". But it's also possible to say "okay, I've had enough, time to change" 

*and will evaluate and consider actions in that field with an emotional link*
For example, thinking about how your words or actions will be seen, how other people will react? 

*Fi-Ni will often choose a path they're passionate about and pursue it single-mindedly with Se and Te*
heh, I don't even have hobbies. When I was younger, I loved dinosaurs, then football, then I wanted to join the army, then I wanted to be an undertaker (some personality test online suggested this career and it sounds pretty interesting)...
Now I just buy history books I don't read or gain interest in shit liks ants, only to drop it cold shortly afterwards. Right now, I guess I'm into chess (when you have to kill time, you would just do anything. ANYTHING), tomorrow maybe it will be psychology...

*In undergrad I once called him out for having strong convictions but not acting on them for fear of disappointing the rest of our group of friends*
Oh, so that's tert/lew Fe... :laughing:
Yea, I guess I would not take part in a debate that could result in my social annihilation...even if nobody cares about me and as a consequence, I don't even have a particular reputation. Or maybe it's because I lack arguments, facts...or both! So, I mostly just annoy people on the internet. I'm also probably just too much of a pussy.

*"Why do you waste your time with people who don't stand for something?"*
Do high Fi people really feel the need to constantly have convictions? Even if I like to shit on homos, nazis or muslims, I don't think I would reject them, in real life : as long as they're not annoying me with their own convictions!


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok Peanut. I've changed my vote from ESTP to ISTP.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Jawz said:


> Ok Peanut. I've changed my vote from ESTP to ISTP.


I guess this could explain my e D g I n E s S and my social immaturity/anxiety but I doubt the Ti-dom typing is correct. I'm not interested enough in learning how things work, my thoughts are pretty disorganized and as letsrunlikecrazy said, I'm probably too 'inconsistent' for that (even if I corrected myself afterwards)


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

TeamPB said:


> I guess this could explain my e D g I n E s S and my social immaturity/anxiety but I doubt the Ti-dom typing is correct. I'm not interested enough in learning how things work, my thoughts are pretty disorganized and as letsrunlikecrazy said, I'm probably too 'inconsistent' for that (even if I corrected myself afterwards)


Disagreeableness is heavily correlated with T. Your dominant process does not say that you will be interested in how things work. You're mixing up Jung with MBTI crap when you say stuff like that.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Jawz said:


> Disagreeableness is heavily correlated with T. Your dominant process does not say that you will be interested in how things work. You're mixing up Jung with MBTI crap when you say stuff like that.


I don't know if we could call this disagreeableness
*"Your dominant process does not say that you will be interested in how things work. You're mixing up Jung with MBTI crap when you say stuff like thath"* 
eh? how am I mixing up mbti and Jung?


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

TeamPB said:


> I don't know if we could call this disagreeableness
> *"Your dominant process does not say that you will be interested in how things work. You're mixing up Jung with MBTI crap when you say stuff like thath"*
> eh? how am I mixing up mbti and Jung?


https://www.personalitycafe.com/ist...on-introverted-thinking-type-ti-dominant.html

IF you want to be typed in the Jungian typology system, then pick that one. Mixing and matching is what creates the confusion. 

MBTI and Kiersey are both behavioral and kind of nonsense.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

yeah after that response I'm thinkin you've got inf-Fe as well.



> it's easier to tell yourself "that's what I am, I can't change it". But it's also possible to say "okay, I've had enough, time to change"


I agree with you here. To clarify, for me it's more like, 'wow, I'm a really disorganized person. everyone, especially my ISTJ father, has tried to change this about me my entire life. It hasn't worked. So how can I accept who I am, adapt, and make it work?' and 'Wow I can't stand living in one place for more than six months at a time. How can I make this work with my life?' - easy, by working as a field biologist, and writing and illustrating for cash. Opportunism & determination (FiSe) rather than trying to force myself to change in these ways to meet some social expectations I don't care about (no Fe). Nothing wrong with that, but I know it won't make me happy, so I'm not going that route. At least not yet. 

When I _do_ change, it's almost always Fi motivated. eg I was terrible at science as a kid, and when I realized how much wildlife meant to me, decided to pursue biology in grad school. Or wow, that opinion's outdated, I need to work on that. For better or worse, Fi needs to feel it's wrong to change. (Might also be why two strong Fi's will argue with each other - trying badly to use Te for evidence to try and prove change. I'd guess Fe needs this a little less).


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Acadia said:


> yeah after that response I'm thinkin you've got inf-Fe as well.
> 
> 
> I agree with you here. To clarify, for me it's more like, 'wow, I'm a really disorganized person. everyone, especially my ISTJ father, has tried to change this about me my entire life. It hasn't worked. So how can I accept who I am, adapt, and make it work?' and 'Wow I can't stand living in one place for more than six months at a time. How can I make this work with my life?' - easy, by working as a field biologist, and writing and illustrating for cash. Opportunism & determination (FiSe) rather than trying to force myself to change in these ways to meet some social expectations I don't care about (no Fe). Nothing wrong with that, but I know it won't make me happy, so I'm not going that route. At least not yet.
> ...


*"Wow I can't stand living in one place for more than six months at a time. How can I make this work with my life?' - easy, by working as a field biologist, and writing and illustrating for cash. Opportunism & determination (FiSe) rather than trying to force myself to change in these ways to meet some social expectations I don't care about (no Fe)"*
haha, that's a cool idea

*I was terrible at science as a kid, and when I realized how much wildlife meant to me, decided to pursue biology in grad school*
heh, it reminds me of something : in my country, you have different baccalaureates, some are mocked ("those who pursue those studies are dumbasses!"), so, as a teenager, I told myself "yea, nah, I will do those studies in order to have this moderately despised diploma" and I picked the most accessible one (the less 'scientific one'). Actually, I don't think it was a really good idea, maybe other studies would have been a better choice.

(well, actually it's not really the same situation but still)


----------

